# research



## Sine240 (Apr 4, 2006)

i wanted to know how to get an opportunity to do a research in states while sitting here in pakistan and not being physically there while doing so. I am a third year student and i want to get something published. I can not afford to travel to states but i want to get my hands on something and look accomplished.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's going to be really hard to do, if not impossible. I'd recommend you find out from your school faculty first as they might already be involved in overseas projects which they might have the authority to delegate a small amount of work from.


----------



## dr_kals (May 17, 2009)

You can post your article on some research done in pak in some US science magazine...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

dr_kals said:


> You can post your article on some research done in pak in some US science magazine...


I agree that it is possible to publish something in the US journals...but is it that simple?? A 3rd year student who wants to publish something for the very first time, getting something published in a peer reviewed american journal is something next to impossible if not impossible.

My advice would be to get in touch with the clinical faculty of your college who have had prior research experience and publications under their belt. You can search their names on the pubmed for that purpose to see the list of publications they have. And then requesting them to be a major part of any ongoing project, volunteer yourself for the data collection and even manuscript writing. Just collecting data has no value at all. Because without doing the literature review, you won't be able to talk wisely about your research project. This way you will not only get your name on the authors list but also will learn a lot from the experience itself.


----------

